
5 reasons Facebook's React license was a mistake - jrpelkonen
https://opensource.com/article/17/9/5-reasons-facebooks-react-license-was-mistake
======
taylodl
Developer for Fortune 200 company here. We already have a set of open source
licenses reviewed by our legal department which we're allowed to use. A new
license requires a new review - which we didn't even bother with. A legal
review takes a lot of time (weeks), not to mention some political capital, and
for what? To use React? Sorry, it's not worth it.

